# Trophy Ridge Revolution



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

I saw tis product at the Vegas show and bought one as soon as my shop had it. I put it on my hunting bow (Bowtec Assisan) and the arm broke on the first shot. Of corse, my shop swaped it out and I didn't have a problem out of it, sighting it in and through the hunting season. I did notice I was geting some fletching contact with my blazers. (you could see yellow smudges from them on the rest) I pulled the bow out today, since My target season ended this weekend and the arm broke again. 

It seems to me, this is a realy crapy product based on a great design. I'de love to see it fixed. 

What ideas do you guys have about this product.?


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I have a buddy that put one on and has had nothing but rave reviews on the product. Not any issue at all and the rest seems to be the best of drop a way rest that the arrow will not fall off. 

Now with me I find that I still use the WB and it works for me...I want to kiss the WB rest
( keep it simple stupid ) no way it can break when that big 10 point bucks walks pass.


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

I've had mine for 6 months and I get some contact with my blazers also but I think its just the string stretching out or my serving sliding up. If I slide my string down on my cable every so often it does alright


----------



## ldoch (Dec 12, 2006)

I have had one for about 2 months and have not had any trouble with it. I find the design to be great and just what I was looking for in a full capture rest. So far no complaints!
I have noticed that when you initially capture the arrow it lays loose in the rest but as you draw it falls in tighter around the arrow. When I hear of the arm breaking I have to wonder if the adjustment to the arrow is to tight and the downward pressure on the arrow caused by being slightly out of adjustment may be the cause. Just a thought.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

On faster bows, I've had to serve the rest cord lower in the cable to give it time to rotate out of the way. It will get it done but just has to be timed right. If it is right, it's a good rest.


----------



## BuckBuster51 (Feb 8, 2013)

i had mine for one month and 7 days and it broke today, the contanment are broke in half were the roll pin holds it on, gonna see what the pro shop that installed it when i bought it will do to help me


----------

